# The Sologloss invasion!!!



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep, I done used it on some stained and shiny trim, as well as the interior side of a steel door and I gotta say it brushes and lays out much like oil.
I received a couple of gallons to use and so far I am extremely impressed, and I am going to use it on future jobs in place of ProClassic oil. I found it very pleasant to work with as it is compared to ProClassic latex which we all know is too insane for brushing.

...stupid waterborne enamel made me smile...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

So what kind of paint and where do you get it? Also what is the contractor price?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sherwin Williams Sologloss:thumbsup:!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> So what kind of paint and where do you get it? Also what is the contractor price?


If you have to ask...

just kidding.

Southwest Builders or somethin' like that blends it, and SW is starting to carry it around here now.
I didn't pay for it and since I don't take it seriously _or at least I didn't at the time, _I haven't asked my price yet. The stuff smells weird and reminds me of Elmer's glue, but after completing the crown in a 10x12 room I had it down pretty good. I was laying off about 6 mils wet and it was staying put until it laid out just perfect on the next few rooms. 
Man I doo love me some smooth new products that make me look like a pro when I am slinging the brush!


i need all the help I can get ya' know.

:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Sherwin Williams Sologloss:thumbsup:!


took long enough for it to get here I gotta say. 

SW is slinging demo gallons like mad right now trying to convert the old school "Oil Boyz".


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I found it very pleasant to work with as it is compared to ProClassic latex which we all know is too insane for brushing.


I HATE Proclassic latex. Ugh!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I HATE Proclassic latex. Ugh!


I think it's funny when people tell me how much they like pro classic. Man you can't thin that stuff out enought to make it workable.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I think it's funny when people tell me how much they like pro classic. Man you can't thin that stuff out enought to make it workable.


My father kicks butt with it. And I .....well.......just suck. I use Muralo or Duron's Signature Select.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I think it's funny when people tell me how much they like pro classic. Man you can't thin that stuff out enought to make it workable.


While the oil is still a bit "plasticky" I find that after a few doses of mineral spirits it comes around alright if it isn't overworked, the whole put it on and walk away kind of thing. I intentionally overworked the sologloss with the brush pushing the envelope and it actually went the distance.
I will post some pics of the finished crown once this contract _finally_ comes to a close.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Still waiting to see these pics!:whistling2:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> ...*stupid* waterborne enamel made me *smile*...


Funny....I am on a WB enamel kick lately. I really like using Coronado Rust-Scat for doors and trim right now.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Still waiting to see these pics!:whistling2:


I got the tar beaten outta' me last time I tried that!! 
I cannot paint a perfect line, yet I continue to work in high end homes! 

*Hey everyone, move to K.C.!! Unlike other surrounding states the people here have NO idea what a straight line is!!!!*

From now on I am only going to post pictures of _*myself*_ on the job, and not the job itself...

ooo la la!

:thumbup:


S.W.A.K.
WiseyPoo


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> From now on I am only going to post pictures of _*myself*_ on the job


:blink:


----------

